# Prototype Accordeon v2.0 Demo



## FabianLurz (16. Apr 2012)

Hallo,
vorweg: am Besten nur für die, die das Accordeon v2.0 von stickmanlab mit Prototype.js kennen.
Find das Akkordeon echt gut. Jedoch ist die accordion.js relativ schlecht kommentiert. Und zwar ist es ja so, dass wenn ich auf das zweite Accordion klicke, das erste automatisch zu geht. Habe schon bissl rumprobiert und auch schon die Lösung ansatzweise hinbekommen. Aber eben nur ansatzweise. Wäre also schön wenn damit schon mal jemand gearbeitet hab und das gleiche wollte wie ich  Also ich möchte, dass die Akkordeons nicht automatisch zugehen sondern nur zugehen wenn ich nochmal auf das gleiche klicke  Danke im voraus
Gruß Fabian


----------



## Evil-Devil (16. Apr 2012)

Das wäre nicht mehr der Sinn des Accordions. Stattdessen eignen sich entsprechende Elemente die auf und zugehen. 

Da Accordion per default dir keine Option anbietet sein Verhalten zu ändern, musst du entweder Accordion selbst umschreiben oder eben ergänzen /forken.


Wenn ich das auf den schnellen Blick richtig sehe, dann sollte es ausreichen die Zeile 137 
	
	
	
	





```
this.showAccordion.previous(0).removeClassName(this.options.classNames.toggleActive);
```
auszukommentieren um zu verhindern das andere offene Elemente geschlossen werden.

Alternativ kannst du auch zwischen Zeile 104 und 107 die handleAccordion() auskommentieren. Einfach ausprobieren


----------



## FabianLurz (16. Apr 2012)

Hat leider beides nicht geklappt....hab natuerlich selbst schon viel ausprobiert aber wollte das viele ausprobieren eben vermeiden falls jemand die loesung schon kennt 
danke dir trotzdem


----------



## Evil-Devil (16. Apr 2012)

Was du sonst auch machen kannst - so mach ich das meist bei fremden Apps.

In alle FUnktionen bzw. Blöcke die ich für wichtig erachte, packe ich "console.log()" Aufrufe für die Javascript Konsole hinein. Firebug hast du hoffentlich installiert.

Jedenfalls siehst du dann recht schnell wo welche Funktion aufgerufen wird.


----------



## FabianLurz (16. Apr 2012)

Danke das werde ich probieren  Falls noch jmd ne loesung hat immer her damit


----------

